# Exploritory Trip!



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Another trip but this time we'll start deep and work our way in.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

when?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Lets go! I'm ready..missed/overlooked the last one...tell me what time and I'm there...

Jimmy


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

0600 @ San Roc Cay Marina.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Lickety-Split (12/19/2008)*0600 @ San Roc Cay Marina.




You give up on Holiday Harbor...is there a story there? What abouts tha fog in the morning?


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (12/19/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Lickety-Split (12/19/2008)*0600 @ San Roc Cay Marina.
> ...


Yes and no. San Roc is closer to the pass and they book a few charters too.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

I'll be there ready to go...

Jimmy


----------

